
Applying the Linus Torvalds “Good Taste” Coding Requirement - Tim3ns
https://medium.com/@bartobri/applying-the-linus-tarvolds-good-taste-coding-requirement-99749f37684a#.mm8x5kl0y
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12793624](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12793624)

